# How to get more members?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

We need to come up with a plan on how to get more members to this site. I have a few ideas such as the retailers could give each customer the link and his ID to this site so that way if there is any problems with the system the customer could come here for help.

Another way is to tell all your friends online that you have or family members or anybody that you know to get the membership numbers up for this nice site. You could send to everyone in your address book.

We should also make goals to see if we can reach them and those that get a certain number of members get a special ID next to their name and make a certain type of rewards system like that. You provide the ID of the person before they register to get the points and everyone could have points by their ID which indicates how they contributed to the site or a certain name under their ID. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Most of these things you mention are already in place... for instance, your profile shows you as a member status because you have posted 28 times. I've got near 300, and my status is Godfather... It goes on from there.

It is great to get new members, ad we should certainly tell people we are here... I think that is a foregone conclusion. However, the goal of this board is to help people who have DBS questions, not to see how many hits we can get per day. We need to keep that as a focus.


----------

